# 1974 15' Admiral Tri Hull Restoration



## Fin-icky (Sep 3, 2014)

After searching for a tri hull for about a month, I finally found one I thought was right for a project. This one even has the original motor on it. 

This will be my first attempt at restoring a boat, much less, working with fiberglass.

I will keep this thread updated along with the restoration..


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## Fin-icky (Sep 3, 2014)

*Tearing her apart*

I went ahead and started removing everything on the boat. The deck had plywood screwed down, the deck on the bow had plywood screwed/bolted down, the three seats had to go, all the hand made hatch covers had to go, the gunnel cover got taken out and started taking the rub rail off.

I noticed light coming through the bow. There were pinholes(about 10 of them) that need to be patched.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hahaha you oughta see the gem I picked up today....the transom was stiffened up w/ a piece of wall board (you know the kind w/ groove lines in it).....I ripped that of and am ready to take out the transom w/ a saw!!!


----------



## Fin-icky (Sep 3, 2014)

Lol I'd like to see that!! 

The transom on this boat looks like the motor had been moved a few times. There are a few bolt holes that were filled with bondo..


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Great looking project. 

Fiberglass is fun  sheets and dyna hair were most of my childhood.

You got a name picked out yet?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I like older boats like that...I really like the older deep stick steering models. Something about em....This boat I got is actually going to be a pond!

















Got the fiberglass goodies and now I gotta get some wood and start cutting and glassin'. Ain't gotta be purty just no leaks so I can fill it and put fish and plants in it! Gonna paint it a sea foam/aqua green/blue color!!! I was gonna do the inside black but had to buy a gallon so I'll probably just do the inside the same color!


----------



## Fin-icky (Sep 3, 2014)

Good looking boat there. That's one mighty fine transom!


----------



## Fin-icky (Sep 3, 2014)

No name yet. I won't reveal the name until she's all finished!


----------



## Fin-icky (Sep 3, 2014)

*Deck Removal*

Started removing the deck today. Started by cutting small soft spots out to reveal the damage. Turned out to be all rotted wood and some kind of foam that was water logged on the upper deck. 

Removed the upper deck, but left the lower layer of fiberglass. Got all of the rotted plywood out and water logged foam out.

Main deck was pretty much the same story. Ended up removing the entire deck - all 2 layers of fiberglass and 2 layers of rotted plywood.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Man oh man, I've taken that plunge, ONCE! I guess everyone ought to rebuild at least one fiberglass boat...so they can truly appreciate an aluminum boat!


Keep at it!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

My question would be "why?" Having done what you're doing several times, I've come to realize that not every boat is worth restoring. Especially when good boats are a dime a dozen around here. Just asking...not criticizing. You will wind up putting a ton of hours and money into something that isn't really all that valuable. Almost guarantee you will lose money on the deal.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

jspooney said:


> My question would be "why?" Having done what you're doing several times, I've come to realize that not every boat is worth restoring. Especially when good boats are a dime a dozen around here. Just asking...not criticizing. You will wind up putting a ton of hours and money into something that isn't really all that valuable. Almost guarantee you will lose money on the deal.


Totally Agree...... + It takes just as much time and effort to restore a boat that is really sought after as it does one like you have.

My Dad had a Admerial Bought it from Bob Salter Chevy. It was a trade on a car. It was 1yr old and he gave $1400 for it. 12 yrs later he sold it for $1400. It was a trihull with a 45 Chrysler outboard.

Today it would be worth about $1400


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Just working on something is sometimes all ya need. People love tinkering.

I see restoring as a hobby, the same goes for someone who plays golf or bowls or something. You drop so much money on shoes, balls, clubs, gloves, and games. For what? Maybe a trophy? 

In this case you end up with a boat, which is much more than someone has that just blows it on recreation.

If I had the time, I'd love to truly restore a boat. But that's just me, ive done motors, cars, and RC vehicles, I love tinkering and I'm willing to invest in it. 

I'd damn sure choose laying fiberglass or sanding bondo over golfing any day


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I re-did a 12 ft jon boat real nice and got exactly what I put into it....didn't make any $$$ on it but liked the process and sorta learning as you go...If you got the time and the want to, go all the way. Keep us posted...when I finish my pond boat, I'll be doing a full post on it...


----------



## Fin-icky (Sep 3, 2014)

X-Shark said:


> Totally Agree...... + It takes just as much time and effort to restore a boat that is really sought after as it does one like you have.
> 
> My Dad had a Admerial Bought it from Bob Salter Chevy. It was a trade on a car. It was 1yr old and he gave $1400 for it. 12 yrs later he sold it for $1400. It was a trihull with a 45 Chrysler outboard.
> 
> Today it would be worth about $1400


I'd rather "polish this turd" than to drop $60k on a boat I own half of......

I'd say I'm the smarter one.


----------



## Fin-icky (Sep 3, 2014)

jspooney said:


> My question would be "why?" Having done what you're doing several times, I've come to realize that not every boat is worth restoring. Especially when good boats are a dime a dozen around here. Just asking...not criticizing. You will wind up putting a ton of hours and money into something that isn't really all that valuable. Almost guarantee you will lose money on the deal.


Thank you for your concerns, but I'll manage.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Fin-icky said:


> Thank you for your concerns, but I'll manage.


 I wish you the best. Always enjoyed, well, mostly enjoyed my restoration projects. Just curious, about what is your age range? Wondering how long it took you to get into boats.


----------



## Fin-icky (Sep 3, 2014)

jspooney said:


> I wish you the best. Always enjoyed, well, mostly enjoyed my restoration projects. Just curious, about what is your age range? Wondering how long it took you to get into boats.


I'm 24. Bought my first around 22.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

There is definitely satisfaction in doing it all yourself. Unfortunately, I can't drill a hole in fiberglass without getting both arms itchy (as they are now from drilling two holes...).I'm also too impatient to let resin kick and do its thing. I wanna touch it, test it out, and usually start sanding way before time and make a mess. Ain't nobody got time for patience!!


----------



## Fin-icky (Sep 3, 2014)

sure said:


> There is definitely satisfaction in doing it all yourself. Unfortunately, I can't drill a hole in fiberglass without getting both arms itchy (as they are now from drilling two holes...).I'm also too impatient to let resin kick and do its thing. I wanna touch it, test it out, and usually start sanding way before time and make a mess. Ain't nobody got time for patience!!


I've only done the cutting/itching part of the fiberglass work. I figure I'll patch a few small holes, seal some wood in fiberglass then give it until the next day to cure. Not sure what the typical set time is on the resin.


----------



## Fin-icky (Sep 3, 2014)

Though I'd get a little bit done on the boat today before I had to cover it before the rain.

Sanded some paint down to the fiberglass and patched some holes up. I'll sand those down when this weather passes.

Also laid down some new stringers for the deck support. Need to add the cross stringers to the port side before I fiberglass them in.

I also removed the side console. I'm converting this boat to a center console. The console is 23"×23"x23 1/2".


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck, the way you are going....you'll be done before me!!! I did cut the transom outta mine yesterday!!!


----------



## Fin-icky (Sep 3, 2014)

Jason said:


> Heck, the way you are going....you'll be done before me!!! I did cut the transom outta mine yesterday!!!


But you probably know what you are doing.. slap you a new transom on then a little tiller and you are golden.


----------



## Fin-icky (Sep 3, 2014)

So far, my least favorite part about this project has been fiberglassing the stringers. What a tedious job! The 90 degree angles are a pain, the resin would set too quick, pre-cutting the wrong size fiberglass pieces, resin on gloves just tears the fiberglass mat apart, go through 1 paint brush per container of resin. I could keep going.

I sealed the plywood with 2 coats of resin just to make sure it absorbed as much as it was going to. 

Stringers are fiberglassed(sloppy but good enough for me), first half of deck has been screwed down and a layer of 3M 5200 adhesive sealant applied between the plywood and the lip of fiberglass left from the previous deck.

Also, I got the new center console in. Seems like pretty good quality.


----------



## Fin-icky (Sep 3, 2014)

Put the rest of the main deck down. Waiting to be fiberglassed in.

Got the front deck down and fiberglassed in with a layer of chopped strand, then a layer of mat, and a layer of chopped strand on top.

Starting to see some progress.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

LMAO....restoration job?

Your boat looks better than some of the boats I've seen people launching around this area. 

I completely understand what you're trying to do. That feeling of accomplishment after the project is over. It's not always a matter of economics. 

Go for it.


----------



## Fin-icky (Sep 3, 2014)

Orion45 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> LMAO....restoration job?
> 
> ...


Lol thanks for the words of encouragement.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Fin-icky said:


> But you probably know what you are doing.. slap you a new transom on then a little tiller and you are golden.


The only water my sled will see is what I put into it....It's gonna be made into a pond fer the front yard....:thumbsup:


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I'm converting this boat to a center console.


Put the largest rigging tubes in you can...... There is always more junk to cram thru them than you tink.

This will save you stress. When I put them in my Mako I could not get 3in in there, so I spent the extra money on 2 1/2in...... I even have some here.

2in is what was original in my boat.

Cables, for batteries, steering, engine harness and tons of stuff more.

Ideally the X-ducer cable should not run with the other wiring.


----------



## Fin-icky (Sep 3, 2014)

X-Shark said:


> Put the largest rigging tubes in you can...... There is always more junk to cram thru them than you tink.
> 
> This will save you stress. When I put them in my Mako I could not get 3in in there, so I spent the extra money on 2 1/2in...... I even have some here.
> 
> ...


I will certainly do that. I may need your help adding that same cluster of switches you installed in my sea fox for the batteries as well.

When I get the boat finished and ready for wiring, I'd like to have you look at it. I may do something similar to what you did with your flounder boat.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

OK

By the way.....I just bought out my partner in the Parker.  Now my son is my partner.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Patches look pretty good. Better than I could do should look nice when it's all done.


----------



## Fin-icky (Sep 3, 2014)

X-Shark said:


> OK
> 
> By the way.....I just bought out my partner in the Parker.  Now my son is my partner.


Congrats.


----------



## Fin-icky (Sep 3, 2014)

startzc said:


> Patches look pretty good. Better than I could do should look nice when it's all done.


Gel coat will be here Thursday..


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Update?


----------



## Fin-icky (Sep 3, 2014)

Haven't done much with the boat in the last couple of weeks.

Attempted to repair the big hole where the side console was located. Needs more fairing and sanding work there. Patched a few holes where things used to be mounted. Started sanding the old paint and found some cracks in the fiberglass on the bow and attempted to repair those.

I want to just jump in and start painting the gel coat on, but there is still more prep work that needs to be done.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Coming along.....I finally got some plywood fer the transom in my fish pond boat! Now gotta get to work on it!!! Maybe the rainy days ahead will motivate me!!!


----------

